# 10.4k for Nismo LMGT1



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c758927286


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c758927286


I think Stefan on FB/Insta was trying to bid for them too.

F***ing crazy what some of this goes for or what people are willing to pay.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Brand new though! But yeah more than even I'd pay for a set of wheels.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Not just cuz new...

Nismo Boxes too yo!!


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Im glad I find them hideous.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

£10k for 23 year old wheels that are going to need a refurb... wow.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They look like new, no refurb necessary?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

one has been out of the box on display so is sun bleached and it is likely the seals will need refreshing after 23 years without any use.

The seller says as much in the ad.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

[redacted] said:


> Im glad I find them hideous.


It's been 23 Years and nobody bought them... tells you everything really. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

V-SpecII said:


> It's been 23 Years and nobody bought them... tells you everything really. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Very good point, very good :chuckle:


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Even if they are new (they still need a refresh) and rare, at that price I don't think anyone will buy them...
At a lower price I believe that many would have already bought them.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Giò said:


> Even if they are new (they still need a refresh) and rare, at that price I don't think anyone will buy them...
> At a lower price I believe that many would have already bought them.


... it was an auction and that was the sale price.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

9TR said:


> ... it was an auction and that was the sale price.


I misunderstood.
For me it remains a high price even for those rims


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

seen good used sets make £3K easy , these were the 10Jx18 so 400R fitment .

I have 9x17 LMGT2, 9x18 LMGT2 and 10x18 LMGT1 in my hoard.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Cool.

My original V-Spec II alloys with MPS4S***8217;s are available at the bargain price of £8,000 as they need a slight referb.

Well....if we***8217;re talking silly prices!


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

We are talking about some f**ing absurd prices! The whole situation reminds me of the Ferrari 360 CS and F40 LM BBS and OZ wheels. And imagine that in those cases both of the pairs are cheaper than those LMGT1s!!!


----------



## meathead (Sep 3, 2006)

*Not original*

These look as though they have been repainted as the originals had a stainless outer polished lip and when the get a bit dinged up some people just smooth them out and paint them. Rays used to renew the lip but have stopped doing it now.Center cap is also a copy.
Never seen a 400r with painted outer lip
Mine are standard lmgt1 x 10 +20
Cannot see them selling at all unless a zero is removed.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

meathead said:


> *
> Cannot see them selling at all unless a zero is removed.*


As said earlier in this Thread...



9TR said:


> *... it was an auction and that was the sale price.*


So the £10k price *IS* what they actually sold for meathead.

HTH!


----------



## meathead (Sep 3, 2006)

K66 SKY said:


> As said earlier in this Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'll be a monkeys dick mr 1996 R33 Skyline GT-R Standard Spec II
All the same find it hard to believe, the way the bids went up.
Probably the buyer will buy this LM to put them onhttps://www.rndesign.tokyo/cars/car038.html


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

meathead said:


> *Well I'll be a monkeys dick mr 1996 R33 Skyline GT-R Standard Spec II
> All the same find it hard to believe, the way the bids went up.*


I wouldn't spend that much on an old set of second hand wheels either meathead! 




meathead said:


> *Probably the buyer will buy this LM to put them on https://www.rndesign.tokyo/cars/car038.html *












Usual tell tale signs of turret top rust even on that partially restored LM example....


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Our Buddy kurac53 from the Netherlands has these For Sale :-

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nismo-Ra...618123?hash=item3414a4678b:g:i~kAAOSwdupdjzoF

opcorn:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

And people moaned at me selling stuff

I have most of what he has (private stock) bar the crappy old school clothing 

I thought that was his ID (buyee) that bought it, now it***8217;s confirmed. 

Funny as he tried selling some pulsar bits the other week and they never made the Nissan bits for the pulsar (floor mats from memory) as the transmission tunnel is different on the 4wd

Each to their own, but must be doing ok if people want to purchase

The issue with BNIB stuff, is as soon as you use it, on something that special it looses value

I have a few sets of old new wheels BNIB, never fitted but wouldn***8217;t be asking multiple times the face value.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Good luck at that price!!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matty32 said:


> *Each to their own, but must be doing ok if people want to purchase.*



Not sure He is selling stuff because you see the same parts being listed over and over again on eBay Matty?!:nervous:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

meathead said:


> These look as though they have been repainted as the originals had a stainless outer polished lip and when the get a bit dinged up some people just smooth them out and paint them. Rays used to renew the lip but have stopped doing it now.Center cap is also a copy.
> Never seen a 400r with painted outer lip
> Mine are standard lmgt1 x 10 +20
> Cannot see them selling at all unless a zero is removed.


That was an option. The wheels on mine are exactly the same colour scheme. 
That’s an unbelievable price.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

K66 SKY said:


> Not sure He is selling stuff because you see the same parts being listed over and over again on eBay Matty?!:nervous:


his very active on FB and on several groups etc


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Doesn***8217;t mean it actually sells


----------

